# Welding Table Kits



## roadie33 (Oct 16, 2015)

Found this site while watching tube videos and thinking about getting one. Anyone ever heard of them or have one. They look really heavy duty and not to pricey.

http://weldtables.com/

Here is the video I watched about it.


----------



## Franko (Oct 16, 2015)

That is a cool system, Mike. And, very reasonably priced.


----------



## ch2co (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweeeet !

chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Sandia (Oct 16, 2015)

I am in the process of building a new welding table. I looked at some of the ready made tables but couldn't find one I really liked, that I could AFFORD. Man, some of that stuff is high dollar. Besides, building it yourself you can custom tailor it to your needs. I will post some pictures of my build when I get far enough along.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 16, 2015)

I was thinking about building my own also.
By the time I priced the steel, cut and drilled all of the holes, and welded it all together. 
It would cost a whole lot more than the Tab and Slot welding table kits.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice, only one problem , I have a table project on going now, I have a 8' x 34" x 5/8" stainless steel table top with an aluminum edge frame that's  1" x  3/4" on all 4 edges. Found it on Craigslist about a year ago. My projects seem to pile up but eventually I get them done. I figure the slag will brush off easy on the stainless. Be nice to mount my anvil and bullet vise on each end . I have some channel iron about 3" x 1 1/4" x 3/16" weld up legs and frame be strong and stabil too. Heavy casters on one end or wheels . Shelf out of wire will help for storage .


----------



## lwhaples (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool product. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Olddaddy (Oct 25, 2015)

Well,  I've been a welder for 45 years and that is one of the coolest tables I have every seen.   I will be speaking with the Santa person shortly  as that would make a nice addition to my shop!


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 26, 2015)

If I did more welding and had a few extra bucks I would buy one of those kits. Real nice prices and they look well thought out for a kit.


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 26, 2015)

The one thing I really liked about this table is you can buy more than one and easily put them together to make any size you need.


----------

